

Timeline of the far future - jonathansizz
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140105-timeline-of-the-far-future

======
mooreds
Was very interesting. Would have been nice to have links for everything--I
didn't understand why the various types of photosynthesis would cease working,
for example.

